# Pdf file unable to find words



## galaxies (Mar 24, 2011)

I am not able to use the find feature in this pdf file. When I copy the stuff from this file and paste it in word, vertical bars appear. 
Can you please tell me how to fix the problem. 

Thank you.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

You will not be able to search for words as the document is using a font called a composite font (or CID or Identity-H encoding).These fonts are more for the large number of characters in the asian (Japanese/Chinese) languages. 
From what I understand from searching is that the characters are similar to images. This will cause searching / printing and editing problems.

You can read more about it here: Fonts are listed as CID or Identity-H


----------



## galaxies (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there something I can do to convert these files so I can use the find feature? Convert it into another pdf or word somehow.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

From what little I understand you can't convert. You need the original file (before it was saved as a pdf document) to be able to convert it to another format.


----------

